# Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?



## davidwigald11 (4. April 2019)

*Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

Hallo,
ich ziehe bald in eine Wohnung in ein Mehrfamilienhaus. Laut Telekom und Vodafone ist DSL leider nur bis zu 25  mbit möglich. Deshalb würde ich gerne zu Unitymedia und Kabel Internet nutzen. 
Wie finde ich heraus ob das mögliche ist? Die Vermieterin selbst hat leider wenig Ahnung. Ich weiß von ihr nur, das im gesamten Haus kein Kabel Fernsehen genutzt wird um die Nebenkosten für alle so gering wie möglich zu halten. Fernsehen wird über Satellit geschaut. 
Die Anschluss Buchse hat 3 Anschlüsse. Aber nur weil kein Kabel Fernsehen Vertrag genutzt wird heißt es doch nicht automatisch, dass ich kein Kabel Internet nutzen kann oder? Wenn ich z.B. bei Unitymedia meine Adresse auf Verfügbarkeit prüfe, steht dort es sei verfügbar. Heißt es denn wirklich es ist in meinem Haus möglich oder heißt es nur das Unitymedia an dieser Adresse theoretisch Internet zur Verfügung stellt?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,
MfG


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich ziehe bald in eine Wohnung in ein Mehrfamilienhaus. Laut Telekom und Vodafone ist DSL leider nur bis zu 25  mbit möglich. Deshalb würde ich gerne zu Unitymedia und Kabel Internet nutzen.
> Wie finde ich heraus ob das mögliche ist? Die Vermieterin selbst hat leider wenig Ahnung. Ich weiß von ihr nur, das im gesamten Haus kein Kabel Fernsehen genutzt wird um die Nebenkosten für alle so gering wie möglich zu halten. Fernsehen wird über Satellit geschaut.
> Die Anschluss Buchse hat 3 Anschlüsse. Aber nur weil kein Kabel Fernsehen Vertrag genutzt wird heißt es doch nicht automatisch, dass ich kein Kabel Internet nutzen kann oder? Wenn ich z.B. bei Unitymedia meine Adresse auf Verfügbarkeit prüfe, steht dort es sei verfügbar. Heißt es denn wirklich es ist in meinem Haus möglich oder heißt es nur das Unitymedia an dieser Adresse theoretisch Internet zur Verfügung stellt?
> ...



Wenn sich dein gewünschter kabeltarif bestellen laesst, bestell ihn doch einfach. 

Der kabelanbieter wird dir dann chon sagen obs geht. 

Im uebrigen:

Mein Mehrfamilienhaus hat auch die dreifachbuchsen mit Kabelanschluss. 
Funktionsfähig ist aber nur die satelitenanlage und die kabelbuchse ist praktisch tot ohne echtes Kabel.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

Wieso nur theoretisch? Wenn sie angeben das deine Wohnung bzw die Adresse von Ihnen mit Internet versorgt werden kann dann sollte das auch so sein. Wenn du wissen wllst wie schnell das Internet bei dir sein könnte dann frag Unitymedia ob sie dir eine grpbe Schätzung geben können. Möglicherweise haben sie an der selben Adresse schon Kunden und können dir etwas genaueres sagen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

Einfach mal beim Anbieter nachfragen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn sich dein gewünschter kabeltarif bestellen laesst, bestell ihn doch einfach.
> 
> Der kabelanbieter wird dir dann chon sagen obs geht.
> 
> ...



Gut das sollte ich morgen vielleicht mal überprüfen. Also wenn hinter der 3fach Buchse wirklich 3 Kabel sind sollte die Möglichkeit für Kabel Internet jedenfalls da sein oder?

Was mich halt verwirrt hat war, dass die Vermieterin mir bei der Schlüsselübergabe nur völlig halbwissend erzählt hat "das unitymedia damals beim Kabelanschluss irgendwie Stress gemacht hat und sie sich deshalb für eine Sat Anlage entschieden hat" Was ich da aber raus höre handelt in meinen Augen ja aber nur vom Fernseh-Anschluss, das sie diesen nicht bei Unitymedia hat und dementsprechend kein KabelTV mit in den Nebenkosten ist, da eben die Sat Anlage genutzt wird. Aber rein logisch betrachtet dürfte das ja mit dem Internet nichts zu tun haben oder? 

@Gamer090 Die Geschwindigkeit ist im Grunde egal. Es kann nur besser sein als 25mbit DSL  und eine andere Möglichkeit gibts ja nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

Das Kabelinternet läuft über den selben Anschluss wie das Kabelfernsehen. Deswegen wird da auch von "Kabel" geredet.


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

Hängt davon ob deine Dose noch an dem Kabelverteiler im Haus hängt und dieser noch am Verteiler.
Wenn es mal Kabel-TV gab ist die Chance sehr hoch, dass zumindest der Hausverteiler noch angeschlossen ist.
Es kann allerdings sein, dass deine Kabeldose nicht am Verteiler hängt, dann musst du mit der Hausverwaltung reden ob die dir erlauben das Kabel verlegen zu lassen.
Wenn es durch den Schornstein geht, dann muss der Rest kommen und dann wird durch eine Subfirma das Kabel durch selbigen verlegt.


----------



## Decrypter (4. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wieso nur theoretisch? Wenn sie angeben das deine Wohnung bzw die Adresse von Ihnen mit Internet versorgt werden kann dann sollte das auch so sein.



Das besagt aber nur, das das Gebäude an der angegebenen Adresse mit einem internetfähigen Kabelanschluß erschlossen ist. Nicht jedoch, ob die hausinterne Infrastruktur auch eine tatsächliche Nutzung auch ermöglicht. Soll heißen, ob dort überhaupt die nötige Technik für die Nutzung von Kabelinternet vorhanden ist. Denn wenn lt. Aussage der Vermietung der TV Empfang via Satellit genutzt wird, spricht vieles dafür, das dort keine Leitung für Kabelempfang vorhanden ist, bzw. diese für den Satellitendirektempfang genutzt wird. In solchen Fällen ist es dann (erstmal) nicht möglich, Kabelinternet zu nutzen. Denn für eine erforderliche Nachinstallation für Kabelinternet ist dann eine Erlaubnis des Eigentümers zwingend notwendig, welche dann ggf. wohl auch zu Lasten des Kunden gehen dürfte.

Dem TE bleibt eigentlich keine andere Möglichkeit als, erstmal zu bestellen. Wenn dann mangels fehlender Infrastruktur keine Bereitstellung in der Whg. möglich ist, dürfte der Auftrag dann wohl storniert werden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Es kann allerdings sein, dass deine Kabeldose nicht am Verteiler hängt, dann musst du mit der Hausverwaltung reden ob die dir erlauben das Kabel verlegen zu lassen.
> Wenn es durch den Schornstein geht, dann muss der Rest kommen und dann wird durch eine Subfirma das Kabel durch selbigen verlegt.



Und wie finde ich das heraus?

@Decrypter Ich soll also einfacvh bestellen und hoffen? Das würde wahrscheinlich insgesamt alles länger dauern :/ Der Umzug ist schon diesen Samstag und ich hätte wenigstens nächste gerne Internet...


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @Decrypter Ich soll also einfacvh bestellen und hoffen? Das würde wahrscheinlich insgesamt alles länger dauern :/ Der Umzug ist schon diesen Samstag und ich hätte wenigstens nächste gerne Internet...



So schnell klappt es oft nicht mal bei einem einfach Anbieterwechsel.


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Und wie finde ich das heraus?
> 
> @Decrypter Ich soll also einfacvh bestellen und hoffen? Das würde wahrscheinlich insgesamt alles länger dauern :/ Der Umzug ist schon diesen Samstag und ich hätte wenigstens nächste gerne Internet...



Auch bei einem DSL Vertrag der Telekom, dauert das in der Regel locker nen Monat. 

Spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung. 

Bestell einfach die kabelgeschwondigkeit deiner Wahl beim Anbieter deiner Wahl online, mit etwas gluech hast du dann schon ab mitte Ende nächster Woche schnelleres und Guenstiger es internet als per DSL dose.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

Gibts echt keine sinnvolle Möglichkeit herauszufinden ob Kabel funktionieren wird oder nicht?


----------



## HamaSmith (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Auch bei einem DSL Vertrag der Telekom, dauert das in der Regel locker nen Monat.
> 
> Spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung.
> 
> Bestell einfach die kabelgeschwondigkeit deiner Wahl beim Anbieter deiner Wahl online, mit etwas gluech hast du dann schon ab mitte Ende nächster Woche schnelleres und Guenstiger es internet als per DSL dose.



Wobei das auch nicht so wirklich stimmt. 
Beispiel Unitymedia:

Der Tarif z.B. Jump 150, kostet für die ersten 12 Monate 25 EUR, danach 50 EUR.
Was viele aber vergessen: Zusätzlich zum Tarif Preis kommen noch Kabelgebühren in Höhe von ca. 22 EUR dazu, wenn diese nicht in den Nebenkosten der Miete enthalten sind. 

Das heißt, der Beispiel Tarif kostet in den ersten 12 Monaten nicht 25 sonder 47 EUR und ab dem 13 Monat ganze 72 EUR! 

Ich würde daher darauf verzichten.


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Gibts echt keine sinnvolle Möglichkeit herauszufinden ob Kabel funktionieren wird oder nicht?



Wo ist denn das Problem, es einfach zu bestellen? Um solae ger du wartest, umso länger verzögert sich das ganze.


----------



## P2063 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

Wenn der Hausbesitzer es ist nicht weiß oder sich dumm stellt, ist es eigentlich trotzdem seine Aufgabe das herauszufinden. Sonst bleibt eigentlich nur die Möglichkeit zu bestellen und dann eben eine Absage zu bekommen wenn es nicht geht.

Allerdings würde ich es mir zweimal überlegen, ob man sich einen Kabelanschluss aufhalsen sollte. Den wird man nämlich (außerhalb der Vertragslaufzeit) nur sehr schwer wieder los, nämlich nur genau dann, wenn es an einem eventuellen neuen Wohnort keinen gibt. Und die Qualität ist nicht wesentlich besser, auch wenn einem irgendwelche wundersamen bandbreiten versprochen werden, spätestens am Wochenende/Abends wenn alle Streamen mehrt man, dass es sich eben doch nur um ein shared medium handelt.
Und wenn kein anderer aus der Mietergemeinschaft ebenfalls interesse daran hat halst du dir neben den Kosten fürs Internet natürlich auch noch die volle Hausanschlussgebür auf (bei Unitymedia irgendwas um 20€/Monat zusätzlich)


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Und wie finde ich das heraus?


Findet der vorbeigeschickte vom Kabelanbieter beauftragte Techniker raus.
Ist zumindest bei Vodafone Kabel so.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



P2063 schrieb:


> Und wenn kein anderer aus der Mietergemeinschaft ebenfalls interesse daran hat halst du dir neben den Kosten fürs Internet natürlich auch noch die volle Hausanschlussgebür auf (bei Unitymedia irgendwas um 20€/Monat zusätzlich)


Wenn man nur Internet haben will stimmt das nicht, da gibt es keine zusätzliche Kanalgebühr.
Wie es aussieht wenn man auch TV haben will weiß ich nicht.
Gilt alles zumindest für VF, wie es bei anderen ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

@All nein ich muss keine zusätzliche 20€ Anschlussgebühr zahlen. Es geht hier nur um Internet. Ich schaue und brauche kein TV. 
@P2063 Das stimme es ist ein shared Medium. Aber ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal das 400 Mbit die geteilt werden in jedem Fall einer MAXIMALEN 25Mbit DSL Leitung deutlich überlegen sind. Bekannte von mir sind ebenfalls bei Unitymedia und haben nie Probleme und eine super schnelle Leitung die jeder selbst 100 Mbit DSL Leitung überlegen ist. 
@turobsnake @warawarwiiu Danke! Wenn die einen Techniker schicken der das überprüft, dann ist es ja einfach. Ich denke ich werd dann jetz bestellen. 

Da das ganze dann jetzt vermutlich doch noch dauern wird und ich ab morgen abend dort wohne, weiß jemand eine Möglichkeit für die Überbrückung trotzdem Internet zu haben? Ich hab ca. 12GB LTE die ich als hotspot nutzen kann, aber bei meinem Internetnutzen am PC und Netflix wird das nicht lange halten...


----------



## shadie (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn sich dein gewünschter kabeltarif bestellen laesst, bestell ihn doch einfach.
> 
> Der kabelanbieter wird dir dann chon sagen obs geht.
> 
> ...





Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wieso nur theoretisch? Wenn sie angeben das deine Wohnung bzw die Adresse von Ihnen mit Internet versorgt werden kann dann sollte das auch so sein. Wenn du wissen wllst wie schnell das Internet bei dir sein könnte dann frag Unitymedia ob sie dir eine grpbe Schätzung geben können. Möglicherweise haben sie an der selben Adresse schon Kunden und können dir etwas genaueres sagen.



Von einfach mal bestellen und der Seite vertrauen würde ich abraten.
Das kann mega nach hinten losgehen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Einfach mal beim Anbieter nachfragen.



Das ist der Weg den man gehen sollte!


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @turobsnake @warawarwiiu Danke! Wenn die einen Techniker schicken der das überprüft, dann ist es ja einfach. Ich denke ich werd dann jetz bestellen.


Der Techniker kommt recht schnell und wenn alles funktioniert, muss er nur zum Verteiler im Haus und dich dort anschließen. 
Schau mal du im Keller eine Kasten siehst und du Zugang zum Kasten hast, den Schlüssel dafür hat der Techniker.
Wenn du ihn nicht findest solltest mit der Vermieterin sprechen.



> Da das ganze dann jetzt vermutlich doch noch dauern wird und ich ab morgen abend dort wohne, weiß jemand eine Möglichkeit für die Überbrückung trotzdem Internet zu haben? Ich hab ca. 12GB LTE die ich als hotspot nutzen kann, aber bei meinem Internetnutzen am PC und Netflix wird das nicht lange halten...


So lange wird es nicht dauern, da das Kabel exklusiv dem Kabelanbieter gehört sind die recht schnell was Techniker rausschicken angeht.
Wenn alles gut läuft, dann solltest du deutlich vor Ende des Monats Kabel haben.
Ich würde mal schauen ob du irgendwelche Hot Spots in der Nähe hast und dann eine entsprechenden Zugang dafür buchen.
So wirklich gut ist die Lösung nicht, aber als Notfalllösung taugt es allemal.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



shadie schrieb:


> Von einfach mal bestellen und der Seite vertrauen würde ich abraten.
> Das kann mega nach hinten losgehen.


Wenn das Haus nicht ans Kabelnetz angeschlossen ist, dann steht es auch nicht als direkt buchbar beim Anbieter drin.
Da es aber anwählbar ist, ist es angeschlossen.


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Da das ganze dann jetzt vermutlich doch noch dauern wird und ich ab morgen abend dort wohne, weiß jemand eine Möglichkeit für die Überbrückung trotzdem Internet zu haben? Ich hab ca. 12GB LTE die ich als hotspot nutzen kann, aber bei meinem Internetnutzen am PC und Netflix wird das nicht lange halten...



Einfach mal die paar Wochen etwas sparsamer sein und regelmäßig den Stand beim Datenvolumen prüfen. 
Bei Videos die Qualität auf 480p reduzieren.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn das Haus nicht ans Kabelnetz angeschlossen ist, dann steht es auch nicht als direkt buchbar beim Anbieter drin.
> Da es aber anwählbar ist, ist es angeschlossen.



Sowas habe ich hören wollen, danke. Ich rufe jetzt bei Unitymedia an und frage nochmal explizit nach und dann werde ich bestellen und hoffen das das alles möglichst schnell abläuft. 
Sobald ich einmal bestellt habe sollte ja eigentlich alles von selbst ablaufen oder? Die schicken mir das Zeug und ggf. den Techniker und fertig? Ich buche das ganze über Check24 wegen Cashback Aktion, hoffentlich verzögert das den Prozess nicht...

Das oben gerade erwähnt wurde ich würde vor Ende des Monats noch Internet haben macht mir ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen Angst, ich hatte eher auf nächste Woche gehofft 
Hab leider keine Hotspots in der Nähe, ist relativ ländlich gelegen alles hier. Heißt mein Handy LTE ist die einzige Internet Verbindung :/


----------



## shadie (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn das Haus nicht ans Kabelnetz angeschlossen ist, dann steht es auch nicht als direkt buchbar beim Anbieter drin.
> Da es aber anwählbar ist, ist es angeschlossen.


Was noch lange nicht heißen muss, dass die Wohnung dran angeschlossen ist, wie bei uns vor 4 Monaten der Fall!


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> ? Die schicken mir das Zeug und ggf. den Techniker und fertig?


Zumindest Vodafone schickt den Techniker mit der Hardware vorbei.
Termine je nach deiner Freizeit innerhalb ein ein paar Tagen verfügbar, zumindest in der Großstadt.



> Das oben gerade erwähnt wurde ich würde vor Ende des Monats noch Internet haben macht mir ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen Angst, ich hatte eher auf nächste Woche gehofft


Das war für den Worstcase, wenn das Signal bei dir in der Wohnung ankommt geht es deutlich schneller.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



shadie schrieb:


> Was noch lange nicht heißen muss, dass die Wohnung dran angeschlossen ist, wie bei uns vor 4 Monaten der Fall!


Steht doch hier.
Ich habe das Thema gerade selbst durch.
Samt neuem Kabel durch den Schornstein zum Hausverteiler.
Geht alles wenn der Vermieter mitspielt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



shadie schrieb:


> Was noch lange nicht heißen muss, dass die Wohnung dran angeschlossen ist, wie bei uns vor 4 Monaten der Fall!



Kannst du erklären was bei euch der Fall war? Wurde das Ganze dann irgendwie gelöst?


----------



## shadie (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Steht doch hier.
> Ich habe das Thema gerade selbst durch.
> Samt neuem Kabel durch den Schornstein zum Hausverteiler.
> Geht alles wenn der Vermieter mitspielt.



Ja ich habe das gleiche durch nur nicht mit Unitymedia.
Und hatte auch glück, dass der Vermieter das freigegeben hat.

Hat geschlagene 6 Wochen gedauert bis der Anschluss ans Glasfaser erfolgte.

Deshalb schreibe ich ja, vorher erkundigen und dann bestellen



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kannst du erklären was bei euch der Fall war? Wurde das Ganze dann irgendwie gelöst?



Glasfaser lag im Keller.

Es musste ein Lankabel von der einen Keller seite auf die andere gezogen werden.
Vom Keller auf den Dachboden durch nen installationsschacht.
Von einer dachseite auf die andere, durch die Kabeldose in das Geschoss darunter.

Hat uns bei Wilhelm Tel 150 € gekostet welche wir uns mit dem Vermieter geteilt haben.

Internet beauftragt im November, geliefert bekommen kurz vor Weihnachten.
Da der Elektriker den Termin 3 Mal verschoben hat..


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



shadie schrieb:


> Ja ich habe das gleiche durch nur nicht mit Unitymedia.
> Und hatte auch glück, dass der Vermieter das freigegeben hat.
> Deshalb schreibe ich ja, vorher erkundigen und dann bestellen


Ich hatte es mit Vodafone.
Aber auch der Vermieter weiß nicht immer ob die Dose angeschlossen ist, sie war zwar bei mir vorhanden, aber hatte keine Verbindung.
Ob es wirklich funktioniert weiß man erst wenn der Techniker durchmisst.

Bezahlen musste niemand irgendwas, also denke ich mal das VF dafür bezahlt hat.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

Die Dose an sich ist vorhanden und der Verfügbarkeitscheck ist positiv. Das heißt also schon mal so viel das das Haus defintiv an einen Verteiler angeschlossen ist? Was ich jedoch noch nicht weiß ist ob die Dose in meiner Wohnung überhaupt funktionsfähig ist hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? 
Wenn nur die Dose nicht funktionsfähig ist kann man das ja sicher beheben. Wäre das Haus aber an keinen Verteiler angeschlossen das wäre wiederrum nicht so einfach zu beheben. Ich hoffe jetzt hab ichs richtig verstanden


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

Lass doch erst mal den Techniker kommen. Mit Theorie kommen wir hier keinen Schritt weiter.


----------



## robbe (5. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

Also ich fasse nochmal zusammen:

1. Wenn der Verfügbarkeitscheck positiv ist, dann gibt es zu 99% einen Anschlusspunkt im Haus.
2. Ein positiver Test sagt nichts über die Infrastruktur im Haus aus, durchaus möglich, das im Keller nichts bis auf einen nackten Übergabepunkt ist.
3. Die 3 Loch Dosen in der Wohnung werden mit Sicherheit stinknormale SAT Dosen sein und sehr wahrscheinlich direkt zur SAT Anlage führen.
4. Mehr als einfach bestellen bleibt dir im Grunde nicht übrig. Sollte der Anschluss technisch nicht machbar sein, wird der Auftrag storniert.
5. Der Techniker (hoffentlich kommt ein einigermaßen fähiger) wird sich die ganze Sache Anschauen und die Möglichkeiten abwägen. Vom Verlegen eines neuen seperaten Kabels in deine Wohnung, über Umklemmen der Leitung von der SAT auf die Kabelanlage, bis zur Einspeisung beider Signale auf ein Kabel und setzen einer Kombidose ist alles möglich. Der Vermieter sollte aber immer involviert sein.
6. Bei Unitymedia sind die Installationsarbeiten in einem recht großzügigen Rahmen kostenlos, bzw. in der Anschlussgebühr enthalten.
7. Sollte der Techniker feststellen, das es keine Möglichkeit zur Installation gibt, bzw. der Vermieter verweigern > Storno.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

Hallo zusammen, nach 1 Woche in der neuen Wohnung ohne Internet melde ich mich mal zurück um zu berichten wie es verlaufen ist falls das überhaupt jemanden interessiert  

Also ich war zunächst bei Unitymedia vor Ort im Shop. Die haben mir dann gesagt, wenn ich den Vertrag bestelle (unverbindlich) wird ein Techniker geschickt. Das habe ich dann auch direkt vor Ort gemacht und deshalb konnte der Mitarbeiter dank sofortiger Kundennummer den Techniker bestellen. Am nächsten Tag!! kam er schon und hat sich das ganze angeguckt. Es sind 2 Koaxialkabel in meiner Wohnung, eins für Radio, das andere ist an die Sat-Anlage angeschlossen. Laut ihm gabs 2 Möglichkeiten: Entweder das vorhandene Koaxialkabel was an der Sat-Anlage ist abklemmen und an den Hausverteiler des Kabelnetzes anschließen. Dann könne ich natürlich kein Fernsehen mehr gucken. Zweite Möglichkeit (offensichtlich) Unitymedia würde kostenlos ein neues, drittes, Kabel in meine Wohnung ziehen. Schön und gut allerdings hat sich der Vermieter quer gestellt. Er ist zufrieden mit seiner funktionierenden Sat-Anlage und möchte keine Bohrlöcher oder neuen Schlitze für irgendein neues Kabel für eine einzige Wohnung und möchte ebenfalls nicht das vorhandene Kabel umklemmen, da (wenn ich ausziehen sollte) er das ja wieder umändern müsste, damit neue Mieter überhaupt Fernsehen können. Da hatte sich dann alles erstmal erledigt. Nächster Tag kam die Stornierung seitens Unitymedia bzw der Vertrag hat erst gar nicht stattgefunden. 

Dann die Rettung: Ich habe im Internet was von Hybrid Verträgen der Telekom gehört. Wo ein Router das DSL+LTE Signal kombiniert. Gesagt getan, ab in den Telekom Shop, den Preis verhandelt, Gutschrift und Payback Punkte raus gehandelt, Vertrag abgeschlossen. Zahle jetzt 20€ im 1. Jahr, 35€ im 2. Jahr, 5€ monatlich für den Hybrid Router und bekam zusätzlich insgesamt 120€ Guthaben (55€ Gutschrift, 6500 Payback Punkte)

Nach 2 Tagen kam die Hardware an und weitere 3 Tage später sollte die Freischaltung erfolgen (jetzt gerade eben). Alles angeschlossen, keine 10 min und alles war eingerichtet und verkabelt und was soll ich sagen, besser hätte es gar nicht kommen können. Laut Vertrag sind hier maximal 25 mbit DSL möglich und vertraglich habe ich bis zu 50 mbit LTE noch dazu. 

Speedtest: 80 Mbit, Ping 8ms !! 

Das ganze hat also doch noch ein gutes Ende genommen und ich habe bereits nach 1 Woche endlich einen Internet Anschluss mit dem ich zufrieden sein kann 

Danke für ihre Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## colormix (16. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich ziehe bald in eine Wohnung in ein Mehrfamilienhaus. Laut Telekom und Vodafone ist DSL leider nur bis zu 25  mbit möglich. Deshalb würde ich gerne zu Unitymedia und Kabel Internet nutzen.
> 
> MfG



ich würde das mit Unitymedia noch abwarten denn wenn Vodafone Unitymedia schluckt  ist das vielleicht nicht mehr das Gebe vom Ei =>  nämlich Servers?
ich habe  mit der obliegenden  FA Vodafone nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht zum Kundenvertrag kam es daher nie .

32 Leitung reicht wenn man Alleiniger Nutzer ist völlig aus


----------



## fipS09 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



colormix schrieb:


> ich würde das mit Unitymedia noch abwarten denn wenn Vodafone Unitymedia schluckt  ist das vielleicht nicht mehr das Gebe vom Ei =>  nämlich Servers?
> ich habe  mit der obliegenden  FA Vodafone nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht zum Kundenvertrag kam es daher nie .
> 
> 32 Leitung reicht wenn man Alleiniger Nutzer ist völlig aus



1. Wie macht man schlechte Erfahrungen mit einer Dienstleistung ohne selbige zu nutzen?
Fehlende Faxnummer wie bei der Telekom?

2. Ob eine 25er Leitung reicht liegt natürlich im Auge des Betrachters, für die meisten wahrscheinlich schon, aber ab 4k Netflix Streams haben beispielsweise die 25MBit schon als Mindestanforderung.

3. Der TE hat bereits einen Vertrag bei der Telekom gebucht.


----------



## colormix (16. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> 1. Wie macht man schlechte Erfahrungen mit einer Dienstleistung ohne selbige zu nutzen?
> F .



Durch aufzwingen von Rechtswidriger Aggressiver Persönlich Adressierte  Werbe Post  mit Zwang Geräten   im  Abstand von 7 Tage wo dann Anzeige Erstatte wurde  wegen Belästigung , ich kann das belegen und in den  News ist auch einiges darüber zu finden .
Amtlich würgende Anschreiben an Bürger , mal googlen suchen und lesen .
UM hat  so was nie in diesem Stil gemacht .
also wir hatte  Werbepost von Vodafone erhalten mit angeblichen günstigen Internet Anschluss und TV Abo und haben nicht ein mal einen Kabel Anschluss ,
 noch Fragen ?  
Es ging nur darum teure TV und Internet  Abos mit einer Laufzeit von 24 Monaten zu verkaufen mit Zwangs Geräten  ohne das wir das überhaupt nutzen könnten .

Diese Art von Geschäfts  Gebaren  sagt  mir alles man will nur ab kassieren .
Von UM habe ich so was noch nie gelesen und gehört .


----------



## Venom89 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



colormix schrieb:


> Durch aufzwingen von Rechtswidriger Aggressiver Persönlich Adressierte  Werbe Post  mit Zwang Geräten   im  Abstand von 7 Tage wo dann Anzeige Erstatte wurde  wegen Belästigung , ich kann das belegen und in den  News ist auch einiges darüber zu finden .
> Amtlich würgende Anschreiben an Bürger , mal googlen suchen und lesen .
> UM hat  so was nie in diesem Stil gemacht .
> also wir hatte  Werbepost von Vodafone erhalten mit angeblichen günstigen Internet Anschluss und TV Abo und haben nicht ein mal einen Kabel Anschluss ,
> ...


Werbeflyer? Oh nein wie schlimm. 
Ein "Zwangs" Vertrag obwohl kein Anschluß möglich ist? 
Kannst du auch noch was anderes, als diesen Müll zu schreiben?


----------



## fipS09 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



colormix schrieb:


> hatte  Werbepost von Vodafone erhalten mit angeblichen günstigen Internet Anschluss und TV Abo und haben nicht ein mal einen Kabel Anschluss ,
> noch Fragen ?





colormix schrieb:


> ich habe einen Guten  Receiver der das alles kann , das Problem ist das sich  Vodafone weigert  und mir ein wesentlich schlechtes Zwangs Gerät aufdrängen möchte ,
> das aber nur wenn ich Kabel nutzen möchte



Du musst dich schon entscheiden.


----------



## colormix (16. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Du musst dich schon entscheiden.



ich hatte mich doch entschieden und keinen Kabel Anschluss mit TV ABO nicht genommen , die Werbung kam  erst später als das Thema hier schon durch war,
die Kabel Internet Versorgung ist hier im Standteil außerordentlich schlecht vom Speed  nur 5.5 mbit Max Speed  0.5 langsamer als DSL 6000.


----------



## Venom89 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



colormix schrieb:


> ich hatte mich doch entschieden und keinen Kabel Anschluss mit TV ABO nicht genommen



Also hast du einen? 



> die Werbung kam  erst später als das Thema hier schon durch war,



Und wo war jetzt die Aggressivität bzw der Zwang? 



> die Kabel Internet Versorgung ist hier im Standteil außerordentlich schlecht vom Speed  nur 5.5 mbit Max Speed  0.5 langsamer als DSL 6000.



Dann gibt es bei euch auch kein "Kabel Internet".


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

Könnt ihr mal aufhören colormix zu zitieren, ich möchte seinen Unsinn nicht lesen.

@TE
Super das alles für dich so geklappt hat.


----------



## colormix (20. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal aufhören colormix zu zitieren, ich möchte seinen Unsinn nicht lesen.
> 
> @TE
> Super das alles für dich so geklappt hat.



ich find es süß ^^

Mit Kabel Internet grade von der FA Vodafone haben so einige gut  Probleme , es wird viel versprochen und mit toller Leistung Geworben nur  Realität ist eine andre denn das was an kommt ist oft viel weniger und Hotline ist so ziemlich inkompetent mit Null Ahnung  naja Hauptsache zu  bezahlst  brav für  den Müll .

Würde lieber einen Seriösen Anbieter Suchen auch wenn es nur 50/100 oder 250 ist  und  nicht über Kabel TV Internet das ist meist Mist in einem Mehrfamilien Haus weil da noch andere mit dran hängen alles nur auf einer Leitung   wird es gut langsam von ca. 17 bis 23 Uhr.

Es ist ja nicht mein Geld sondern Euer Geld ..


----------



## keinnick (20. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



colormix schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht mein Geld sondern Euer Geld ..


Eben. Und Du hast nicht mal nen Internet-Anschluss. Wie willst Du dann die Anbieter beurteilen?


----------



## fipS09 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Eben. Und Du hast nicht mal nen Internet-Anschluss. Wie willst Du dann die Anbieter beurteilen?



Na anhand des zuständigen Callcenters


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

Ne, der Nachbar hat doch ordentliches Internet und das kann er dank seiner Mitbenutzung doch beurteilen.


----------



## colormix (20. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Eben. Und Du hast nicht mal nen Internet-Anschluss. Wie willst Du dann die Anbieter beurteilen?



Weil mein Nachbar es mal versucht hatte Internet + Telefon über den Kabel TV Anschluss von Vodafone ,
lt Verfügbarkeits Test  angeblich alles Verfügbar ,
 es hat so gut wie nicht funktioniert der Rechtsstreit ging über ein Jahr bis zum Rechtsanwalt , es hatte ihm alles eine menge Geld und Zeit gekostet ohne das es zu einem funktionierenden Anschluss kam, dafür wollte Vodafone auch noch monatlich Geld haben .

Andere in meiner nähe haben Internet über Telefon Kabel und damit keine  Probleme, 
für mich lohnt heute ein Festnetz Anschluss  nicht mehr ist mir auch zu teuer , weil auch zahlen muss wenn ich ein 1/2 Jahr Telefon und Internet nicht zu hause nutze 24 Monate und z.t auch mit Zwangsrouter der Bestandteil des Vertrages ist , auch bei Vodafone ist das so .

Wenn alle im Haus einen Kabel  Anschluss haben das sagt noch lange  nicht aus das auch Telefon und Internet darüber funktioniert   die kucken  vielleicht nur Fernsehen .


----------



## Malkolm (20. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

Wie kann man innerhalb von gerade mal 5 Monaten fast 900 posts ansammeln, und dabei fast ausschließlich inkohärent herumsabbeln, ohne dass da ein Mod aktiv wird und die Sache beendet?


----------



## Venom89 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



colormix schrieb:


> Weil mein Nachbar es mal versucht hatte Internet + Telefon über den Kabel TV Anschluss von Vodafone ,
> lt Verfügbarkeits Test  angeblich alles Verfügbar ,
> es hat so gut wie nicht funktioniert der Rechtsstreit ging über ein Jahr bis zum Rechtsanwalt , es hatte ihm alles eine menge Geld und Zeit gekostet ohne das es zu einem funktionierenden Anschluss kam, dafür wollte Vodafone auch noch monatlich Geld haben .



Super Geschichte. Nur wieder alles gelogen. 



> Andere in meiner nähe haben Internet über Telefon Kabel und damit keine  Probleme,
> für mich lohnt heute ein Festnetz Anschluss  nicht mehr ist mir auch zu teuer , weil auch zahlen muss wenn ich ein 1/2 Jahr Telefon und Internet nicht zu hause nutze 24 Monate und z.t auch mit Zwangsrouter der Bestandteil des Vertrages ist , auch bei Vodafone ist das so .



Seitdem du hier angemeldet bist postest du jeden Tag irgendeinen Quatsch. Aber lohnt sich nicht. Ist klar 

Hier hast du dich noch ausgeheult  

--->



			
				colormix schrieb:
			
		

> Erst ein mal ist es sehr Ungerecht das ich für die Online Ausgabe den gleichen Preis bezahlen soll *weil schon sehr Benachteiligt bin ohne Festnetz Internet Anschluss die 3-Fachen Kosten an Internet Gebühren pro Monat habe 40 € incl. Hi-Speed Reset nur 10 GB gesamt und ohne hin ich mich mit der Nutzung des Internets sehr einschränken muss, 1 x nach buchen weil 5 GB nie ausreichen für den PC das runter laden u.a. weitere Extra Kosten verursacht .*
> 
> Ich schließe wegen so was kein 24 Monats Handy Knebel Vertrag für den PC nicht Extra PC ab, *nachher bekomme ich irgendwann vielleicht doch einen Festnetz Anschluss und muss dann weiter für den Knebel Vertrag blechen .*


----------



## colormix (20. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Wie kann man innerhalb von gerade mal 5 Monaten fast 900 posts ansammeln, und dabei fast ausschließlich inkohärent herumsabbeln, ohne dass da ein Mod aktiv wird und die Sache beendet?



Du  verstehst   es  nicht , 
1. kann man bei Kabel nicht den einzeln Anschluss durch messen und prüfen,
2. wenn es Probleme gibt ist man erst mal eine weile ganz ohne Telefon und Internet wenn man Pech hat , das war  hier so Nachbar 1 Jahr ohne Telefon und Internet .

In Mehr Farmerfamilien Häusern ist sehr oft der Kabel Anschluss schlecht und veraltet und darüber will man  dann schnelles Internet und Telefon schalten ?
Bei uns stammt der TV Kabel Anschluss noch aus TV analog  Zeiten von 1982


----------



## cryon1c (20. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



colormix schrieb:


> ich find es süß ^^
> 
> Mit Kabel Internet grade von der FA Vodafone haben so einige gut  Probleme , es wird viel versprochen und mit toller Leistung Geworben nur  Realität ist eine andre denn das was an kommt ist oft viel weniger und Hotline ist so ziemlich inkompetent mit Null Ahnung  naja Hauptsache zu  bezahlst  brav für  den Müll .
> 
> ...



Mensch, komm vorbei auf n paar Bierchen (oder was auch immer du trinken magst) und ich zeige dir wie in einem großen Mehrfamilienhaus (9 Stockwerke) die Leitung 24/7 mit voller Bandbreite läuft und das egal an welchem Tag. 
Die Zeiten wo es Probleme gab mit den Segmenten - sie sind längst Geschichte, die Anbieter haben überall auf 1Gbit/s ausgebaut und diese liegen auch durchgehend an.


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

Es geht es geht doch nur darum, dass alles doof ist und sich die Welt gegen ihn verschworen hat.
Seit man doch an seinen Beiträgen und Threads.


----------



## colormix (20. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Mensch, komm vorbei auf n paar Bierchen (oder was auch immer du trinken magst) und ich zeige dir wie in einem großen Mehrfamilienhaus (9 Stockwerke) die Leitung 24/7 mit voller Bandbreite läuft und das egal an welchem Tag.
> Die Zeiten wo es Probleme gab mit den Segmenten - sie sind längst Geschichte, die Anbieter haben überall auf 1Gbit/s ausgebaut und diese liegen auch durchgehend an.



Nur Bierchen *g*
das ist aber nicht überall so das Kabel Internet gut geht ,
wenn es eine Neue Verkabelung ist entspricht diese meist den Stand der Technik , wenn es eine Alte ist nicht mehr "ich spreche  hier von schlechten Leitungen die nur 1 Fach Abgeschirmt sind und Veralteten Übergabepunkt im Keller ".

Den Zustand der Kabel Anlage im Haus interessiert Vodafone Kabel nicht , Hauptsache  Neue Verträge abschließen , 

das heißt auf Deutsch wenn die Hausverkabelung dem Eigentümer gehört  und diese veraltet ist bleibt das so und du zahlst 24 Monaten an Vodafone Geld für eine Leistung die du nicht nutzen kannst (Abo Falle ),
bei Festnetz hat jeder Bewohner seine eigene Leitung wenn da was nicht funktioniert haste auch mehr Rechte ,z.b. Techniker kommt raus und erneuert das Kabel wenn das kaputt ist .


----------



## fipS09 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



colormix schrieb:


> Den Zustand der Kabel Anlage im Haus interessiert Vodafone Kabel nicht , Hauptsache  Neue Verträge abschließen ,
> 
> das heißt auf Deutsch wenn die Hausverkabelung dem Eigentümer gehört  und diese veraltet ist bleibt das so und du zahlst 24 Monaten an Vodafone Geld für eine Leistung die du nicht nutzen kannst (Abo Falle )



Logisch interessiert der die nicht, gehört ja wie du sagst meist dem Eigentümer. Bin mir nichtmals sicher ob die das so einfach einsehen können ohne Messungen im Haus durchzuführen.
Das muss übrigens nicht so bleiben, wenn genug Leute den Vermieter drauf ansprechen erklärt der sich evtl. bereit die Uralt-Verkablung zu erneuern. Ich denke für viele ( gerade Jüngere) Menschen wäre der Zustand ohne vernünftiges Internet, sei es DSL oder Kabel, ein absolutes KO-Kriterium. Kann da nur für mich sprechen, aber bei meiner Wohnungssuche letzes Jahr war das definitiv etwas auf das ich geachtet habe.

Bin übrigens selbst auch großer Fan von DSL und war Kabel gegenüber sehr skeptisch, allerdings waren die 16Mbit der Telekom hier für mich keine Option. Nach 6 Monaten kann ich mich aber auch über Kabelinternet nicht beklagen, habe bisher immer wenn ich getestet habe eine höhere Geschwindigkeit gehabt als gebucht.


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

Ist doch egal ob Telefon oder Kabel, die Leitungen gehen trotzdem an einen Hauptverteiler.
Anstatt das mal ordentlich mit denen zu besprechen und zu organisieren, wird sich nur beschwert. 
Bei mir würde ein komplett neues Kabel in meine Wohnung verlegt und der Hausanschluss inkl. Verteiler komplett erneuert.


----------



## Venom89 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



colormix schrieb:


> Du  verstehst   es  nicht ,
> 1. kann man bei Kabel nicht den einzeln Anschluss durch messen und prüfen,



Absoluter Schwachsinn. 



> 2. wenn es Probleme gibt ist man erst mal eine weile ganz ohne Telefon und Internet wenn man Pech hat , das war  hier so Nachbar 1 Jahr ohne Telefon und Internet .



Genau so Schwachsinn. Mit einer Lüge als Argument. 



> Den Zustand der Kabel Anlage im Haus interessiert Vodafone Kabel nicht , Hauptsache  Neue Verträge abschließen ,



Genauso Quatsch. Der Anbieter ist dafür verantwortlich. Wenn keine Leistung erbracht werden kann, dann gibt es auch keinen Anschluss. 



> das heißt auf Deutsch wenn die Hausverkabelung dem Eigentümer gehört  und diese veraltet ist bleibt das so und du zahlst 24 Monaten an Vodafone Geld für eine Leistung die du nicht nutzen kannst (Abo Falle ),



Colormix Märchenstunde. 



> bei Festnetz hat jeder Bewohner seine eigene Leitung wenn da was nicht funktioniert haste auch mehr Rechte ,z.b. Techniker kommt raus und erneuert das Kabel wenn das kaputt ist .



Ah bei Kabel hat man also weniger Rechte als bei DSL. 
Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, dann sei doch einfach still. Peinlicher geht es kaum noch.


----------



## DKK007 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

Das mit der eigenen Leitung bei Festnetz galt auch nur zu ISDN-Zeiten.


----------



## colormix (20. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist doch egal ob Telefon oder Kabel, die Leitungen gehen trotzdem an einen Hauptverteiler.
> Anstatt das mal ordentlich mit denen zu besprechen und zu organisieren, wird sich nur beschwert.
> Bei mir würde ein komplett neues Kabel in meine Wohnung verlegt und der Hausanschluss inkl. Verteiler komplett erneuert.



Mein Einwand war nur das man nicht danach gehen  kann was die Kabel Hotline  am Telefon verspricht  oder was der Verfügbar Status sagt, 
darauf kann man sich eben  nicht verlassen .


----------



## Venom89 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*

Achso nur das wolltest du mitteilen.


----------



## fipS09 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob ich Kabel-Internet nutzen kann?*



colormix schrieb:


> Mein Einwand war nur das man nicht danach gehen  kann was die Kabel Hotline  am Telefon verspricht  oder was der Verfügbar Status sagt,
> darauf kann man sich eben  nicht verlassen .



Wer hätte damit gerechnet? Wenn dein Vermieter dir zwar nen Stromzähler aufhängt, aber keine Steckdosen in der Wohnung verbaut, können die Stadtwerke dir das auch nicht vorher sagen.


----------

